# ""

## el0312

!!!   -    ""    ?      ...         " ",  .      ,     .       ...     ,         !!!         ?!  ?

----------


## Ihor

,   ,

----------


## el0312

2 , ...

----------


## admin

,   ?

----------


## erazer

.    (   )    -     ?       ,    -  .     .

----------


## Enter

" ".         .  
 ,          ,

----------


## JPM

....   ""   ,       ...    " "    

> " ".        .

      "" ...((

----------


## Enter

> "" ...((

       ,  , ,   ? ) 
  ,    .  
    , -    , -     .       , -         .     ,     .        ,   . 
 , - -  ,  ,  .   .
   ,   , ..     ,         .

----------


## tayatlas

> -    ""    ?      ...

        ,        .      -    . 
        -       .

----------


## Meladon

-           
   쳺  ,    ,         ...

----------


## tayatlas

> ..

         -  ....  "  " ?            .

----------


## el0312

,     . !!!

----------


## Esc

-   ?  -"  ".!    ( ,)      ,  ,    - .  -.

----------


## Sky

'    .   ,    -   ))

----------


## Mihey

*Sky*,  ?

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*, ,    ,                -  ""   "' ".  ,            ',     .   ,   , ...

----------


## tayatlas

> *Mihey*, ,    ,                -  ""   "' ".  ,            ',     .   ,   , ...

           ....     . 
             .     :            "". ..      (     ).
            ?   .         -    .        " ".           .

----------


## Sky

*tayatlas*,     ,      ,    '       ?   ' .  ,   ' ,   ,   .        (  ,   . ).     '  .        ,      .

----------


## fabulist

> (  ,   . ).

  ֳ   ,      ?
,  ,   60-      , .  , ,   .      .
  ,   .          .    ,          ,         ..
,  "  "      .
    ,           .

, ,   ,  ""      .
p.s.          .         )))

----------


## el0312

... ,  ....

----------


## tayatlas

> *tayatlas*,     ,      ,    '       ?   ' .  ,   ' ,   ,   .        (  ,   . ).     '  .        ,      .

             .... 
     1)      ?  ""   15 . 
     2)  "  " -     "". 
     3)   "-" ...     ?
     4) ""     ,     .        ..  "".     .

----------


## nickeler

*tayatlas*,      ,       , ""        ,  "".     ,   . , )        50%  ,     .    (   ) .     . ,       䳿. 
  (   )  ,       ,       .    :  ,    .
 ,  "":       ",   , ,    .   .

----------


## fabulist

> ",   , ,    .   .

       , ,  . ֳ,   ,   "  " ?     ?      .
,   ,         "   .    ,       "  ,     .

----------


## Sky

*tayatlas*,        '.  ,    ' .

----------


## tayatlas

> *tayatlas*,      ,       , ""        ,

        , .... 
   ,        .    -      . 
 
  1)       5  ( )
  2)      
  3)  ,     
         :        .     ,      -    ?

----------


## Sky

*tayatlas*,     -  .  '  ,  ,     (   ).  ,      ,        ,  ,  ,  .  ,         .

----------


## tayatlas

> .

       . 
      .     ,  " " -         . 
    ,       :      2-3 .   ,    ?

----------

> " " -         .

     .   ,          - .  
,     " !   ,       .   ,           ".

----------


## nickeler

*tayatlas*,  - ?    

> .

    .  .    ,         

> , ....

      -  ,

----------


## Sky

*nickeler*,   *tayatlas*     "".

----------


## tayatlas

> *nickeler*,   *tayatlas*     "".

     -! 
   ,    (..  -   )     ?       .

----------


## Sky

*tayatlas*,   -    ,      .   -    .

----------

